# December Caption Comp - Now Voting !



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks to Caption Competition Sponsor - The Downrigger Shop - it's time for the December Caption Comp.










Entries close January 10. Then after an exhaustive elimination process a winner will be announced.

Sorry for late start on this one but hey, you just can't get the staff these day.
I think you may recognise this picture, so go get him.

Do your best team.


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

I got this contraption for Xmas, i dont care what the weather's doin i'm goin ta try it out


----------



## Richie (Oct 6, 2011)

Kayak Boots - for really biiiiig puddles.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm just going outside. I may be some time.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

When the mother-in-law visits...


----------



## dargib (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I was just sitting there in my new catamaran bath , when a Big flood came and.........


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

Paddling to Darwin to collect an Award.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

The paddling porta potty - so when a big storm pisses you off, you have somewhere to go - even standing up !


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Not to sure about this paddle boarding,"wheres everybody else"?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

There must be a rock around here somewhere.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

"Yo Ho, Off we go!"


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

"Eat your heart out Jesus."


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"I am just going for a paddle and may be some time"


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

"www.standuppaddleboards.com - where your wife should have gone for christmas"


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

They told me it was a "Yellow Submarine"!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Yakamaran


----------



## melmick1226 (Sep 5, 2011)

i told you i was going away bye


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Just one Cornetto,
give it to me,
delicious ice-cream, of Italy,
vanilla and choco dream,
Give me a Cornetto,
from Wall's ice cream.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Off he goes ladies and gentleman. Melafefon2 trying to be the first New Zealander to cross the ditch in a bathtub and
what a glorious day we have for it .


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

An island full of adventure.


----------



## jim142 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a Japanese whale "research" tactic...... deploy the kamikaze kayak.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Kayak Jousting, works better with an opponent...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Wavewanker


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Hub Legend Patwah, sees a bust up of carp in his beloved lake berley griffin and heads off in pursuit.


----------



## jim142 (Nov 22, 2011)

stand up paddle..bored, how about some resistance training- one stroke forward, two kilometres back.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Wheelie-bin along time since I paddled here!


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

"Don't wanna get sunburnt, that's why I got Banana Boat on the soles of my feet"!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Times up on this one.
For a change I thought we could through it back to the crowd to vote in a winner.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Well that was a tightly run race but at the end of the day BaysideKaykAngler raced ahead and got 30% more votes than his closest rival. 
Nail biting stuff.



BaysideKayakAngler said:


> Paddling to Darwin to collect an Award.


Pm me you details and we'll get something out to you.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

He's on his way to Darwin to collect the award - you better send it there.


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

keza said:


> Well that was a tightly run race but at the end of the day BaysideKaykAngler raced ahead and got 30% more votes than his closest rival.
> Nail biting stuff.


Woohoo. 
Good on ya Kerry. 
And good on the 3 people who casted their vote in my direction.  
Cheers.


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

The Chinese have attempt to design a kayak and selling them as a "Hobei" kayak?

Very cheap 50 dolla


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Now this is what i call a "banana boat".


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

the bigger the fool the more internet hits .


----------

